# Bock housings don't fit



## Randy Simmons (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay. I am really really trying to get into fountain pens. It just is not happening. I have tried to upgrade the nibs that come with the jr. series pens from the dayacom to a Bock. I just can't do it.

First of all, I can pull the dayacom nib out of the housing without breaking something. They refuse to come out with just my fingers, and I have been quite patient wiggling them. 

What I tried to do was change the whole housing, which is easy to unscrew. The problem is that it is too long, and will get bent if I screw that cap on all the way . Go ahead, ask me how I know that.

How can I replace the nibs with Bocks? Really. There has got to be something I am missing. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Randy


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Randy :
Try UNSCREWING the feed from the feed housing. Some component feeds unscrew from the housing rather than pulling out.

Which set are you working with? I can check for you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 31, 2012)

Randy the housings and feeds do not exchange just the nibs on the Jr. Series. My question is have you inked up the pen before as if you had the dried ink will make it VERY hard to pull the feed and nib out. On the Jr.II series the nib and feed will pull out, do not be afraid to pull hard. I have never had one that hasn't and I've changed hundreds.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 31, 2012)

If it's a Jr. series, as Roy says, it will pull out. A little warm tap water over the nib, feed and housing will help, if it has been previously inked.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Dec 31, 2012)

The pens I am working with have not been inked. 

I am working mainly with the jr statesman and jr gent. 

Oklahoman... How do you put a bock into a jr. pen then...? Am I just brain dead? Cause the ones I have WILL NOT come out.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 31, 2012)

Randy, I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Dec 31, 2012)

Roy,

Thanks a bunch for the vid 

That looks deceptively simple... I will see how quick I can jimmy it up. Gorgeous jr. statesman too


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Randy,

Your welcome, now did it help you?


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 7, 2013)

Got an (almost) handle on it now :biggrin: 

Cheers!


----------

